# Dart frog species posters



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

What posters does everyone have in there frog rooms and where did you get them,

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

I would think that one could make some money if they printed some high quality ID posters that were laminated.

one for Tincs morphs
one or two different ones for Thumb species
one for Auratus morphs


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

ndame88 said:


> I would think that one could make some money if they printed some high quality ID posters that were laminated.
> 
> one for Tincs morphs
> one or two different ones for Thumb species
> one for Auratus morphs


Yup, and don't forget Phyllobates, Ameerga, and possible Adelphobates! There are already a handful for Oophaga.


----------



## punctata (Jan 31, 2011)

I think someone should not only do dart frogs, but also tree frogs, salamanders and more would be great. My Amphibian room needs decorative stuff and I want posters of sals/newts, and Dart/Tree frogs. Someone could make money of HD posters of species. I would pay for some


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

These are the posters I have hanging up in my frog room.
I do not remember where I got them from ... sorry.

Ranitomeya 








Oophaga









Tincs


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

Love that first poster anyone know where we can aquire some??

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think Chris Miller was selling the Ranitomeya poster.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

jckee1 said:


> I think Chris Miller was selling the Ranitomeya poster.


I was about to say exactly the same thing. I still need to chase one of those down myself.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i haven't seen him around in a while. i need to get one too!



Pumilo said:


> I was about to say exactly the same thing. I still need to chase one of those down myself.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I have a couple extra. They have some slight damage to the edges because the shipping tube got a little crushed on one end.


----------



## Deanos (Oct 16, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Ranitomeya-and-Andinobates-Poster/dp/B008B76WAQ


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I have a couple extra. They have some slight damage to the edges because the shipping tube got a little crushed on one end.


Hmm! how many extra Jason?

I'd also like one of the pumilio posters if someone knows of any available.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

The ranitomeya poster was from Chris Miller, the pumilo poster was created by my late, dear friend, Chris van der Lingen in support of his Panama Pumilio Protection Project. It was released in the US in 2008 at the NAAC (North American Amphibian Conference) in Ewing, MA hosted by Black Jungle (I think) and Arizona Dendrobates Ranch. . The tinc morph guide,, I do not know.. 
Peter Keane 





Gamble said:


> These are the posters I have hanging up in my frog room.
> I do not remember where I got them from ... sorry.
> 
> Ranitomeya
> ...


----------



## scoy (Jan 22, 2013)

I believe a member here created a historonicus and sylvaticus poster. Does anyone know who they are and if you can still get them?


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I have one I have never seen anyone else with. Its German, circa 1995. see post # 10 in my frogroom thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/91348-pdfcrazys-frogroom-frogs.html


----------



## jckee1 (Mar 22, 2011)

I think there is another poster. Pumilio of the Bocas del Toros by JP Lawrence.


----------



## that Frog Guy (May 13, 2012)

Gamble said:


> These are the posters I have hanging up in my frog room.
> I do not remember where I got them from ... sorry.
> 
> Ranitomeya
> ...


Those are awesome.

Where do I get them from?

I especially want the Thumbnail Poster since I have Thumbnails.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

jckee1 said:


> I think there is another poster. Pumilio of the Bocas del Toros by JP Lawrence.


Yeah here's a link to it- 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/other-classifieds/110866-o-pumilio-collage-poster-31-up.html

Bryan


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Peter Keane said:


> The ranitomeya poster was from Chris Miller, the pumilo poster was created by my late, dear friend, Chris van der Lingen in support of his Panama Pumilio Protection Project. It was released in the US in 2008 at the NAAC (North American Amphibian Conference) in Ewing, MA hosted by Black Jungle (I think) and Arizona Dendrobates Ranch. . The tinc morph guide,, I do not know..
> Peter Keane


The Ranitomeya poster was from Illustrator, here on the boards. Chris imported some, so did I. I don't know how he did with them, but I basically sold out immediately. I would consider bringing in more if enough interest was there. I did take a few months to get the posters from Sweden, being shipped freight, and having to go through customs and all.


----------



## daggekko (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got the Ranitomeya poster from Chris Miller and these 3. Don't know where I got them as it has been a LONG time!


20130908_142725 by daggekko, on Flickr


20130908_142720 by daggekko, on Flickr


20130908_142713 by daggekko, on Flickr


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I have that CRARC one, too. I haven't ever gotten around to hanging any of my posters though.


----------



## redfrogger (Nov 6, 2010)

I got my poster from Chris Miller


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

I bought this poster years ago. Also have it listed in the general classifieds. Make me an offer


----------



## iRyan (Feb 17, 2011)

So far my only one. I bought a cheap frame and it broke as I was hanging it up as you can see from the little screw and bracket in the foreground. Never again.


----------

